# Amazon 2 Bestellung zusammen zurücksenden



## kochvl (2. April 2013)

Hi Leute, habe da ne frage. Habe mir eine Wii U mit verbindung eines USB Sticks 32GB bestellt, nun möchte ich beides wieder zurückschicken, ist bei mir alles in einem Paket angekommen nur der Stick war extra verpackt in einem Umschlag. Nun meine Frage hab schon bei Amazon alles angegeben und die haben mir nun 2 Mails geschickt mit 2 verschiedenen Versandscheinen, kann ich denn nicht alles genauso zurückschicken wie ich es bekommen habe? Weil 2 Sachen extra möchte ich eigentlich nicht einpacken... Weiß nun nicht was ich machen soll 1 Paket, 2 Versandscheine zum ausdrucken, kann mir jemand helfen bitte?

Danke!


MFG


----------



## EspCap (2. April 2013)

Frag doch den Amazon-Support. Die haben einen sehr guten Chat-, Mail- und Telefonsupport. 

https://www.amazon.de/gp/help/contact-us/general-questions.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=&skip=true


----------



## kochvl (2. April 2013)

Okay danke, hab denen ne Mail geschrieben wenn nicht nehm ich morgen noch den Chat.


----------



## Mayestic (2. April 2013)

Ich habe die Tage auch etwas retour geschickt. Eigentlich ganz einfach. 
Du bekommst von denen ja ne Mail geschickt und in dieser Mail ist dann ein Link der dich zu zwei Strichcodes führt.
Auf der Seite sieht man dann auch wo welcher der beiden Codes hin soll. 
Beide müssen ausgedruckt werden. Den einen legst du ins Paket, den anderen schneidest du aus und klebst ihn aussen ans Paket.
Da ich keine Lieferscheintasche hatte hab ich den ausgeschnittenen mit in den Paketshop genommen und die haben ihn dann aussen befestigt. 

Wenn du jetzt aber für den USB Stick und für die Wii jeweils ne Mail bekommen hast und nun quasi vier dieser Strichcodes hast würde ich die beiden die man ausscheiden und aussen anbringen muss einfach beide aussen anbringen. 
Die beiden anderen die man ins Paket legen soll legst du halt ins Paket. Du hast sie als eine Sendung in einem Paket bekommen und schickst sie auch wieder in einem Paket zurück. 


Aber egal. Um 6 Uhr geht ja der Chat los genauso wie die Telefonhotline. Letztere war meine ich auch kostenlos.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. April 2013)

Wenn dir die Sachen getrennt geliefert wurden, solltest du sie auch getrennt zurückschicken. 



> Weil 2 Sachen extra möchte ich eigentlich nicht einpacken...



Hast du etwa die Verpackung weggeschmissen? -.- Sowas hebt man mindestens so lange auf, bis man sicher ist, dass man alles behält.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. April 2013)

Kam den beides überhaupt von Amazon ?


----------

